# Gothic Eyes..



## snowkei (May 24, 2007)

hello ladies~~

I did this!







this look is inspired by NARS ad.






What I use

paints #untitled
e/s #gesso. black tied. passionate. 
       overgrown. electro sky. contrast
fluidine #blacktrack

ardell lashes #115(upper).114(lower)


I use some effect to make color more clearly!


----------



## DevinGirl (May 24, 2007)

*Sigh* You are amazing & if one day I could be 1/100th as talented as you ... I could die a happy Devin! This, like virtually everything else you come up with, is awesome & breath-taking! :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (May 24, 2007)

haha i checked out all your other post from before, cause im nosey and curious haha.

and i love everything you do. your amazing. you could be a world famous make up artist. haha its great.


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2007)

WOW. Just wow. WOW.


----------



## mzreyes (May 24, 2007)

Good Lord. Please do NOT leave us again! It seems like you haven't posted in *forever*!! Well, there are more important things to worry about than FOTDS. lol... I love this!!


----------



## Jayne (May 24, 2007)

i've missed your FOTD's
great job...wow...you're really talented !


----------



## greentwig (May 24, 2007)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 umm....that's amazing...I dont know what else to say, I just keep starting at the picts.  That's so cool.:holysheep:


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 24, 2007)

Oh Wow! This is amazing!!


----------



## faifai (May 24, 2007)

That's beautiful! It reminds me of stained glass.


----------



## laura-doll (May 24, 2007)

Omg
my jaw just dropped to the floor
u are so  so so talented


----------



## knoxydoll (May 24, 2007)

I can imagine that on a beautiful old chapel/cathedral. Very awesome, very architecturaly gothic.


----------



## aeryss (May 24, 2007)

oh this looks like an old lead-glas window, very beautifull.


----------



## capspock (May 24, 2007)

Hey, that's freaking amazing!!! Very well done and beautiful.

Also, how nice of you to point out you used some effect to make colors more clear. Even in the non-effect version, we can see very vibrant colors and that your job was very well done. Some people swear they don't touch up or use filters in their pictures when they obviously do... honesty is so refreshing nowadays!!!


----------



## milamonster (May 24, 2007)

WOW! luv it


----------



## eighmii (May 24, 2007)

Yours looks BETTER than the ad!


----------



## Kim. (May 24, 2007)

OMG. Your so talented. Words can't even describe!


----------



## Mien (May 24, 2007)

This is awesome, it really looks like a curch window!!


----------



## mystikgarden (May 24, 2007)

This is absolutely amazing!! You have such talent!!


----------



## Pei (May 24, 2007)

I'm lost for words.

U should be a MUA.


----------



## snowkei (May 24, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!=D


----------



## astronaut (May 24, 2007)

Ohhhh Myyyy Gooodddd!!!!!!!! 

That's Amazing!!!!


----------



## Pascal (May 24, 2007)

WOW, That is amazing you are an artist, just beautiful !!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (May 24, 2007)

That is AWESOME!!I love it!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 24, 2007)

so amazing! where have you been?! we have missed you fotds for sooo long now!


----------



## kimmy (May 24, 2007)

you're so creative! i loove this.


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 24, 2007)

You are freaking amazing but i'm sure you all ready know that!!!!

I've missed you too, never leave us again, lol!!!!


----------



## little teaser (May 24, 2007)

i love it...


----------



## MACATTAK (May 24, 2007)

Very pretty!!  I would never have the patience or talent to do this.


----------



## almondeyez81 (May 24, 2007)

You are so amazing! I love your artistic and creative fotds absolutely gorgeous.Make sure you keep posting we've missed you on Specktra!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 24, 2007)

you have talent!


----------



## lotus (May 25, 2007)

that's amazing! it reminds me of those stained glass windows in an old cathedral. you're just so creative, i can't wait to see what you're going to pull out next!


----------



## elisha24 (May 25, 2007)

Wow that is amazing. The blending is incredible.


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2007)

Oh my freaking God that is amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Girl you are soooo talented!


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 25, 2007)

beyond hot


----------



## snowkei (May 25, 2007)

thanks everyone!=D I did't post for a while cuz I think I didn't do something special haha!!If I have some special idea I'll post more often!!LOL


----------



## Karen_B (May 25, 2007)

You are really an artist! WOW!


----------



## ikielove (May 25, 2007)

H-O-L-Y  M-O-L-Y!!!!!!!!
This is spectacular!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilly (May 25, 2007)

yuo are awesome girl!


----------



## katisha (May 25, 2007)

Incredible.


----------



## snowkei (May 25, 2007)

thanks everyone <3


----------



## lovalotz (May 25, 2007)

That's so cool! I love the blending and how steady your lines are! It would look even better if u hid your eyebrows with some wax. haha if you wanted to do that look again that is =)


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2007)

That is amazingly fantastic!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 25, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Simi (May 26, 2007)

Just speechless


----------



## MelodyKat (May 26, 2007)

Holy jesus woman!!! this is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## iio (May 26, 2007)

wow awsome job!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 26, 2007)

You are amazing, I think I told you before but now it is forever cemented in my mind. This is the coolest eye makeup I have ever seen,
hands down. How long did it take you?


----------



## snowkei (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_You are amazing, I think I told you before but now it is forever cemented in my mind. This is the coolest eye makeup I have ever seen,
hands down. How long did it take you?_

 
It took me about 1.5 hours.. haha! and thanks


----------



## snowkei (May 26, 2007)

thank you ladieS!!!!


----------



## This Is Mine (May 26, 2007)

A_M_A_Z_I_N_G_!_!


----------



## Taj (May 26, 2007)

You are soooo talented ! I wish I could be half as good as you !


----------



## Daligani (May 26, 2007)

Ummmm, I'm practically speechless here..

This is *SO* damn far beyond amazing..


----------



## snowkei (May 26, 2007)

thanks!!!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## evil (May 27, 2007)

you are so amazing, i wish you would donate a little of your talent to me


----------



## amethystangel (May 27, 2007)

You never cease to amaze me... I always look forward to see your work!! Awesome


----------



## aziza (May 27, 2007)

I'm completely in awe


----------



## semtexgirl (May 27, 2007)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!


----------



## Luxurious (May 28, 2007)

wow...awesome job


----------



## snowkei (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Everyone!!!!^^


----------



## Esperanza (May 28, 2007)

This is absolutely beautiful Snowkei!! Those Nars ads are really amazing and a good inspiration, you made a beautiful recreation of it. It makes me think of stained-glass windows on churches or a piece of Harlequin suit... I'd never have thought of recreated it for an eye-makeup and it's totally breath-taking. Congratulations!


----------



## mia88 (May 29, 2007)

You are an inspiration! Absolute talent. I was just gazing at your lovely artwork ....good stuff, please keep posting!!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (May 29, 2007)

This is absolutely AMAZING!!


----------



## -*jeje*- (May 31, 2007)

wooooooooooow


----------



## charismaticlime (May 31, 2007)

I think it would've been better if the brows were hidden or blended in with the surrounding colours so it wouldn't disturb the artwork around your eye... but other than that, your makeup is amazing!


----------



## Vale (May 31, 2007)

It's wonderful!

U are too much good!


----------



## breathless (Jun 1, 2007)

like, whoa!!!!! the colors! the blending! specktacular! i'd say, give us another tut, expecially on this, but i'm sure it'll take hours to do. so, just ... i'll imagine =]


----------



## snowkei (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks everyone!! love u all


----------



## susu (Jun 7, 2007)

WOW!! respect !!


----------



## Faye (Jun 7, 2007)

You know that you are such an amazing woman...


----------



## Faye (Jun 7, 2007)

你好，你能教我化妆吗？我很欣赏你


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Jun 7, 2007)

You did a nice job. Very unique.


----------



## asian_eyes (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so speechless at how amazing your skills are!!


----------



## xxk1nky (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow.  Just wow.  Your makeup looks like stained-glass!  Amazing.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jun 8, 2007)

I love it!!!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 8, 2007)

thank u all


----------



## pakman (Jun 10, 2007)

this is stunning!!!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 11, 2007)

that looks so fun and time consuming! you could try all sorts of colours!!! id loooove to wear that out to a concert one night! thanks for the inspiration!!


----------

